# Slug Keepers Thread



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

Im getting 2 pancake slugs on tuesday and just wanted to see if anyone else keeps slugs, or if im just the only one lol


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

wow never even knew these would be kept. :2thumb:


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

i was just looking a some pics and found this



















this is called a 

neon blue sea slug 

or a

dragon sea slug



dont have a clue how or if you can keep them but they just look nice, people thin slug and 

but this has slug in the name (not to sure on anything else lol) and its stunning (in MO)


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

any anyone who dose not know what a pancake slug looks like here is a pic of 2


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

yeah i googled them before , sea slugs are stunning.


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Ive always thought about getting some pancakes, I think Dawn (Anythingwithashell) had/has some. Theres definatley some interesting ones out there.


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

dose anyone know how or if you can keep them sea slugs?


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

You would need a marine fish tank. Nudiranchs are quite common, but they eat coral. There are plenty of slug like sea creatures which can be easily kept such as a sea hare, sea apple or some cucumbers.


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

Mujician said:


> You would need a marine fish tank. Nudiranchs are quite common, but they eat coral. There are plenty of slug like sea creatures which can be easily kept such as a sea hare, sea apple or some cucumbers.


 
thanks for the info, got to look into this not lol they look real nice, know anywhere i can get a few?


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

A decent fish shop. Ask the guys in the fish section. They'll be able to tell you more about the care. Just have a quick google for nudibranch.


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

Mujician said:


> A decent fish shop. Ask the guys in the fish section. They'll be able to tell you more about the care. Just have a quick google for nudibranch.


 
there is a place near me that dose salt water fish but have never seen sea slugs in there might get me a tank and then ask if they can get me some.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

About bloody time I seen these in captivity, where did you find them? How easy are they to breed?
You won't be the only one keeping slugs when I get some.


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

Piraya1 said:


> About bloody time I seen these in captivity, where did you find them? How easy are they to breed?
> You won't be the only one keeping slugs when I get some.


 
are you on about the pancake slugs? or the dragon sea slugs?

if your talking about the pancake slugs they keep just like land snails but need to be more wet, and breed like land snails (as in you dont need a male and female).

what slugs are you getting?


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Where did you get the pancakes?

Can you get any other type of land slugs?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

davidlottr said:


> thanks for the info, got to look into this not lol they look real nice, know anywhere i can get a few?


Heritage aquatics it's neaR Croydon or sevenoaks tropical marine in sevonaoks sell nudibranches


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

davidlottr said:


> thanks for the info, got to look into this not lol they look real nice, know anywhere i can get a few?


Heritage aquatics it's neaR Croydon or sevenoaks tropical marine in sevonaoks sell nudibranches


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

davidlottr said:


> there is a place near me that dose salt water fish but have never seen sea slugs in there might get me a tank and then ask if they can get me some.


you realise that most sea slugs are practically impossible to keep? most have specialised diets thats can't be provided for in captivity- they feed on things like live corals (not just any coral, but each species only eats certain types), hydroid growths, bacterial films, & other hard to obtain items. the only sea slugs you can keep are sea hares & lettuce slugs, both of which eat algae, & a very small few other algae-eating species. & even then you need copious amounts of algal growths for them to feed on, or they'll starve.


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

Piraya1 said:


> Where did you get the pancakes?
> 
> Can you get any other type of land slugs?


this bloke im getting some tiger land snails off, hes selling me 2, should be sent out today. and he only has this type



[email protected] said:


> you realise that most sea slugs are practically impossible to keep? most have specialised diets thats can't be provided for in captivity- they feed on things like live corals (not just any coral, but each species only eats certain types), hydroid growths, bacterial films, & other hard to obtain items. the only sea slugs you can keep are sea hares & lettuce slugs, both of which eat algae, & a very small few other algae-eating species. & even then you need copious amounts of algal growths for them to feed on, or they'll starve.


after that im going to stick with the pics, and i did only say i would look into it lol

going to stick to my land snails and slugs lol


----------



## JUJU (Aug 16, 2007)

Banana slugs are pretty amazing too, did look into getting some but the only place they were selling them was America.


----------



## Ebola (Mar 26, 2010)

Velvet Worms - Peripatus species not quite a slug i think and its a bit of an expensive site but they sometimes have slugs available and strange stuff available


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Ebola said:


> Velvet Worms - Peripatus species not quite a slug i think and its a bit of an expensive site but they sometimes have slugs available and strange stuff available


they list 2 species: pancake slugs & velvet slugs. neither currently in stock.


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

i got my 2 pancake slugs today.

i know these are not slugs but i paid for 6 tiger land snails and got 7 what a deal lol


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

and it cant be just me and Piraya1 that keep slugs there has to be more then just 2 on this forum

o and Piraya1 if you dont fined any pancake slugs before mine breed then i will sell you some ov mine or do a swap for some other inverts


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

anyone else keep or want to keep slugs (not talking the ones you find in your garden).

there cant just be 2 people on here


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

no1 else keeps slugs?

i also wanted to know what the rules are on taking slugs for the uk?

we have leopard slugs and i want some, the plan is to get about 5 breed them keep some of them babys a put the adults back + what ever babys i dont want, as i know you cant sell or trade anything thing that, also is it the same with inverts as with other animals as in could i breed British slugs and sell or trade them?


not saying anyone is going to want to buy or trade them as they coudl just go and get some lol


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

davidlottr said:


> no1 else keeps slugs?
> 
> i also wanted to know what the rules are on taking slugs for the uk?
> 
> ...


you realise don't you, that leopard slugs are savage predators of other gastropods, & exclusively so, & that as such require appropriate prey? tropical herbivorous/omnivorous species may be easier to keep.


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> you realise don't you, that leopard slugs are savage predators of other gastropods, & exclusively so, & that as such require appropriate prey? tropical herbivorous/omnivorous species may be easier to keep.



i was reading that the also eat plants as well, + i have a small woods out the back of my house so i can allways get food


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

I've kept pancake slugs before, really enjoyable till they escaped and i couldnt find them 
Keep just like a giant african land snail, they were loose in one of my humid stick insect tanks for a while, where i spotted them actually hunting baby stick insects :O


----------

